# To my sweet Nuschka cat



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

I know you have fought so hard and you have been such a good cat to me and the kids.
We have loved you so much, and I miss you so much. 
I wish with all my heart I had been there in the end. I am so sorry, if you were scared, but I hope that you are resting peacefully now. 
You will always be in my heart.
I love you Nuschka.


----------



## Lynnemd (Aug 26, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. With two dogs and three cats, I know how wonderful our feline pals are too. Hugs to you.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

Simona, 

You were there for her, her entire life.

They sometimes decide to make it easier on the one they truly love, by taking the next step in their journey, so feel good knowing you were her human that touched her heart the way she wanted it touched









Nuschka will someday visit you in your dreams, I promise.

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## K9Kaos (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss









What a pretty, pretty cat!

Jack is right... she will visit you in your dreams and she'll be watching over you and your kids from the bridge.

RIP sweet Nuschka


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She is beautiful. I am so sorry for her loss.


----------



## ThreeDogs (Mar 16, 2007)

Simona, I am so sorry for the loss of you beautiful kitty.

RIP Nuschka


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Hugs Simona... RIP Nuschka


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Hugs Simona...I am so sorry to hear about Nuschka.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for your support and kind words. 
It has been really helpful reading them.

It is so hard to deal with her being gone, after loving her for 12 years, and having her sleeping next to you. I miss her terribly, but I know that she was suffering, and now she is at peace.

Again, I really appreciate how caring everyone is here on this forum. A lot of people do not understand the pain we feel, when a pet dies, but to me they are a part of the family, and the pain is so real.


----------



## TMarie (Jul 6, 2006)

I am so sorry to read about Nuschka's passing.

She was a beautiful kitty. I have lost so many, and it hurts.
Please know you did all you can for her. She is now at peace and running free waiting at the bridge.

Hugs


----------



## kshort (Jun 4, 2004)

What a beautiful girl... I'm so sorry for your loss. There's just nothing like curling up with a kitty - they love to snuggle. I know you'll miss her terribly, but I hope you find comfort in knowing she's healthy and safe and with so many who have gone before. We WILL be with them again one of these days...


----------



## mrslkk (Jan 8, 2006)

Run free sweet kitty! You are new again!! Mommy...she knows you loved her...and loved her well!!>>>She will be waiting on YOU!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry Simona. Such a beautiful kitty.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Yes, people on this board are very compassionate and do understand. When our cat of 14 yrs. passed away I posted on here for that exact reason. I wanted to express my feelings and knew others would not judge me but rather empathize with me. My sincere sympathies go out to you. RIP sweet Nuschka.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Simona, I just saw your post and I am so sorry. Nuschka is still with you in spirit and always will be. If you should need someone to talk to just pm me. Take care and God speed, Nuschka.

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks again, for your kind sentiments. Every one has been helpful, and lets me remember how sweet she was, and that her life meant the world to us.


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

As you know Simona I dont go on this thread very often as it is just too sad for me. I know the loss of a pet is hard to deal with. I am sorry you are missing your kitty so.


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

Nuschka it has a been a year, but I still miss you so much. You are forever in my heart.


----------



## JasperLoki (Sep 25, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: SimonaNuschka it has a been a year, but I still miss you so much. You are forever in my heart.










Beautiful Nuschka

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2A2Jt4WOxN8

One day Simona, you will be with your beautiful Nuschka, but for now, just let her look down upon you, and keep you safe


----------

